# anyone fish Northwest Reservoir by Snowbasin?



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I found this reservoir just out and about last spring, just figured out the name. I saw something come up when I googled it, but nothing saying whether or not there's even fish there....if anyone wants to chime in I'm listening. Northwest Reservoir, it's outside of Mountain Green, Utah to the Northeast oddly enough.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Never even heard of it... but now you have peaked my interest as well seeing as how i live near Ogden. This wouldnt be the lake the Browning owns would it? Ill do some digging and see what I can find, maybe some exploring.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think its called Pineview :wink:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

If it is surrounded by houses than its the one that i am thinking of. It is Private. Or at least i was told that by a property owner. He did give me permission to go fish it as soon as my kids were older though. I just had to go and talk to him.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like something worth checking out, at least...Especially if you live anywhere near it.

There's also an interesting one to the south (circled in red) in Bohman Hollow. Neither appear to be very high in elevation though (around 5200'). Maybe they're purely irrigation and get drained every year. ??

Couldn't hurt to check them out. Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The Bohman Hallow is the one that is private. I used to spray fertilzier on alot of the lawns in that area. I just couldn't remember that name.


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

It looks like there is a road to it. I found another fishing report website that was asking for people to post if they went there. I think I might have to check that out this weekend. If I do I'll let you guys know what I find.... if there's ice on Utah lake there definitely should be up there on a "lake" that small.


----------

